# 2009



## manxo

Hola a todos. Creo haber escuchado decir el año en que estamos de diferentes maneras, y ahora mismo tengo la duda de cuál es la correcta; sé que 2000 se dice como el número (two thousand) pero no estoy seguro de los años entre 2001 y 2009; el actual, por ejemplo (two thousand and nine or twenty o9?). Intenté buscar en el foro pero hay muchos posts, demasiados.


----------



## candy-man

2001- two thousand and one
2009- two thousand and nine
3002- the thousand and two

pero

1995- nineteen ninety- five
1853- eighteen fifty- three


----------



## riscman

"Two thousand and nine" is the most usual in England.


----------



## David

Same in the US, but in formal documents, without the "and":  "two thousand nine (2009)".

People are starting to say twenty-ten, twenty-fifteen for years starting with 2010...we will have to see what develops. Most people still say (in the US) "the Hospital will be finished in two-thousand-twelve, not twenty-twelve." Twenty-sixty-six for 2066 sounds odd to me, but I say the Battle of Hastings in ten-sixty-six... We'll see if twenty-x becomes dominant.


----------



## aztlaniano

I agree with the Candy Man and ricsman, pero diría que es más habitual saltar la palabra "and": two thousand one, two thousand nine, etc. 
Hasta la fecha nunca he oído _twenty one _ni_ twenty nine_, (aunque debo reconocer que llevo sólo nueve años con este siglo).


----------



## David

No, tienes razón: dije "starting with twenty-ten"...


----------



## manxo

Muchas gracias a todos. Ya lo tengo claro. Sin embargo juraría que he oído alguna vez decir o9. Tal vez entendí mal.


----------



## riscman

This link is an attempt  to define a systematic way of pronouncing the years in English.

http://babelhut.com/languages/english/how-to-read-years-in-english/

Warning - it made me dizzy!


----------



## aztlaniano

David said:


> No, tienes razón: dije "starting with twenty-ten"...


Sí, eso sí funciona, a partir de 10, twenty-eleven etc.  No había pensado en el futuro, vivo en el pasado.


----------



## ManPaisa

*'O9' *solo (sin '_twenty')_ sí lo usa mucha gente. 
Se dice *Oh nine.*


----------



## candy-man

aztlaniano said:


> I agree with the Candy Man and ricsman, pero diría que *es más habitual saltar la palabra* *"and":* two thousand one, two thousand nine, etc.
> Hasta la fecha nunca he oído _twenty one _ni_ twenty nine_, etcétera (aunque debo reconocer que llevo sólo nueve años con este siglo).


 

A mí siempre me han enseñado inglés sin que salte el *and*. Lo que sí es cierto es que los estadounidienses con lo que he hablado unas cuantas veces siempre lo hacían. En fin, será cuestión de variedad, esto es, lo que el inglés birtánico dé por correcto no tiene por qué ser seguido a rajatabla en EEUU.


----------



## manxo

riscman said:


> This link is an attempt  to define a systematic way of pronouncing the years in English.
> 
> http://babelhut.com/languages/english/how-to-read-years-in-english/
> 
> Warning - it made me dizzy!


Según esta regla sí se dice 20 oh 9. Además hay muchas intervenciones en ese foro y dejo aquí dos de ellas:

   In British English, twenty-oh-seven for 2007 is common usage; like nineteen-oh-two for 1902, etc.. 1054 is ten-fifty-four, 1003 is ten-oh-three. They’re quicker to say.

  I’m from the Midwest (right around Chicago, IL), and this is how I say it:
  1900: nineteen hundred
1901: nineteen oh one
2008: either two-thousand and eight or twenty oh eight
2051: twenty fifty one
1988: nineteen eighty eight
@dave: 809: eight oh nine

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## ManPaisa

> Según esta regla sí se dice 20 oh 9


 
*Twenty oh nine* es correctísimo. Nadie lo ha puesto en duda.  De lo que estamos hablando es de la manera más común de expresarse en algunas partes del mundo anglosajón.


----------



## aztlaniano

ManPaisa said:


> *Twenty oh nine* es correctísimo. Nadie lo ha puesto en duda. De lo que estamos hablando es de la manera más común de expresarse en algunas partes del mundo anglosajón.


 No lo pongo en duda. No se me ocurrió, pero ahora que lo dices, Man, sí creo haberlo oído por la tele.


----------



## ManPaisa

aztlaniano said:


> No lo pongo en duda. No se me ocurrió, pero ahora que lo dices, Man, sí creo haberlo oído por la tele.


 
Claro que se dice, pero aún no es lo más común.


----------



## aurilla

In the U.S. you will commonly hear it called "two thousand nine."

El 2010 lo pronuncian "twenty ten".


----------



## zumac

ManPaisa said:


> *Twenty oh nine* es correctísimo. Nadie lo ha puesto en duda. De lo que estamos hablando es de la manera más común de expresarse en algunas partes del mundo anglosajón.


En los años 1901 a 1909, hubo mucha gente en los Estados Unidos que decía "nineteen ought one" hasta "nineteen ought nine." "Ought" quiere decir "naught" o cero. Sin embargo, esta variación de decir las fechas, no se trasladó al siglo 21.

Lo que estamos viendo para decir las fechas del 2000 en adelante son varias opciones, que entre todas no hay un estandar definido ni aceptado. Lástima que no hay una Real Academia para el inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## aurilla

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=10984


----------



## gengo

Es interesante este hilo, pero nadie ha mencionado una pregunta muy afín:  ¿cómo se llama la década en que estamos?

Nací en los cincuenta (the Fifties), me gradué en los ochenta (the Eighties), y me casé y mi hijo mayor nació en los noventa (the Nineties), pero me hice socio de este foro en ... ¿qué?


----------



## aurilla

La primera década del milenio / La década del dos mil 

Diría "I was born at the turn of the century."


----------



## gengo

aurilla said:


> La primera década del milenio / La década del dos mil



Claro, pero ¿cuál es *su nombre*?  Todas las otras décadas tienen nombres, los cuales se usan muchísimo para referirse a los cambios culturales, las modas, etc.  ¿Podrémos decir (algun día en el futuro) "Me encantan las canciones de los dos mil" para referirnos a esta década?


----------



## ManPaisa

aurilla said:


> Diría "I was born at the turn of the century."


 
If so, you're under 10 or over 90.


----------



## bondia

gengo said:


> Es interesante este hilo, pero nadie ha mencionado una pregunta muy afín: ¿cómo se llama la década en que estamos?
> 
> Nací en los cincuenta (the Fifties), me gradué en los ochenta (the Eighties), y me casé y mi hijo mayor nació en los noventa (the Nineties), pero me hice socio de este foro en ... ¿qué?


 
Nunca se me había ocurrido pensar en un nombre para la década de los ceros.. Pero, en el siglo 20 ¿cómo se llamaba la primera década, y la segunda, antes de llegar a the Twenties?


----------



## ManPaisa

bondia said:


> Nunca se me había ocurrido pensar en un nombre para la década de los ceros.. Pero, en el siglo 20 ¿cómo se llamaba la primera década, y la segunda, antes de llegar a the Twenties?


 
La primera década del siglo.
La segunda década del siglo.


----------



## gengo

bondia said:


> Nunca se me había ocurrido pensar en un nombre para la década de los ceros.. Pero, en el siglo 20 ¿cómo se llamaba la primera década, y la segunda, antes de llegar a the Twenties?



Creo que el fenómeno de dar nombres a las décadas es algo que comenzó después de la segunda guerra mundial.  Antes de esa, creo que la gente hablaba no de décadas, sino de épocas en que sucedieron cosas importantes, como "La gran depresión" o "La gran guerra" (la primera guerra mundial).  Bueno, claro que se decían cosas como "The Gay Nineties," pero por lo general, no creo que se usaran mucho tales nombres.  Es decir, este es un fenómeno moderno, y nos enfrentamos a este problema por primera vez.  Opino yo.


----------



## bondia

gengo said:


> Creo que el fenómeno de dar nombres a las décadas es algo que comenzó después de la segunda guerra mundial. Antes de esa, creo que la gente hablaba no de décadas, sino de épocas en que sucedieron cosas importantes, como "La gran depresión" o "La gran guerra" (la primera guerra mundial). Bueno, claro que se decían cosas como "The Gay Nineties," pero por lo general, no creo que se usaran mucho tales nombres. Es decir, este es un fenómeno moderno, y nos enfrentamos a este problema por primera vez. Opino yo.


 
Si, también creo que el fenómeno es moderno. Quizás la primera década "bautizada" de esta manera fue "The Swinging Sixties"
Saludos a todos


----------



## aztlaniano

bondia said:


> Si, también creo que el fenómeno es moderno. Quizás la primera década "bautizada" de esta manera fue "The Swinging Sixties"
> Saludos a todos


En EEUU, la década de 1.920 es "The Roaring Twenties". (Después llega The Great Depression, de los 30.)


----------



## SydLexia

Here in the UK, I've heard "The Naughties" but only for comic effect.

syd


----------



## gengo

SydLexia said:


> Here in the UK, I've heard "The Naughties" but only for comic effect.



Yes, I've heard that here in the US, too, along with the Aughties, the Nullies, and various other witicisms, but no one seems to actually use any of these.  It will be interesting to see what this decade is called in the future.

Speaking of witicisms, I really love your user name.


----------



## speedier

Yes, "the noughties" seems to be favourite, but only in retrospect, i.e., in decades to come people looking back on this decade *may* call it the noughties. After all, what else is there?

The nillies, nullies, 'O's, noughts or zeros all sound awful, and the double 'O's conjures up visions of "James Bond".

Here is a link from 2002 *(two thousand and two)* on the subject.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/1735921.stm

The two thousands could work too I suppose.


----------



## El bejarano

Where I come from (southern US), we would say, "Two thousand nine."  But it looks like you have a lot more options.


----------

